# Roof Shingle Road



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone suggested somewhere to use roof shingles to make roads for an N-scale layout. I think this would be a cool idea to try out. My question is what size is the road supposed to be and how should I make the lines on a road?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Since you are talking about shingles, another good option is roofing felt/asphalt paper.You can pick up a roll for under 15 bucks. You could plan out your roads so you don't have any seems, just cut them out in basically one/two cuts that way you have no seams to try and hide..

I model ho scale but I think 1.5 inches wide represents a 20 foot wide road in nscale, basically a two lane road.
3 inches would equal a 40 foot wide road...

It all depends on what you are trying to make, a two lane road with shoulders, a highway???

You can either use pin striping, i n nscale it would have to be pretty tiny in width...
Or you probably could use those Elmer's permanent paint pens, you can find white and yellow in the craft section at walmart


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Shaygetz has a nice picture of a shingled road.

Nice?









Size would vary.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> Shaygetz has a nice picture of a shingled road.
> 
> Nice?
> 
> ...


Ed that looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Great looking road!


----------

